# V-Twin Monster in Des Moines



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

On Facebook Market in Des Moines IA; asking $850


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

We got untuned pipes and no muffler baffles, we don't need no stinking leashes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AAAAYYYYYY CHIHUAHUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I like how they weighted the bucket down with the battery to offset the extra weight of the motor. form and function.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Wonder what the top speed on that is. And how many hp, twenty or so?

Not worth $850 - no poly shoes on it.....


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

looks like he was having spark issues... and said screw it, v-twin time


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Probably could do a smoke show in top gear.


----------

